# Congress men shut down Restaurant in Mumbai over bill note



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 23, 2013)

> *Unable to swallow the 'insult' after Aditi Restaurant prints bills with a note slamming UPA government, Congress men force it to shut down; owner says he had printed it to protest tax on AC restaurants
> *
> Dissent is not for this UPA-led democracy. Angry, young Congress men on Monday swamped a popular restaurant in Parel, opposite KEM Hospital, because the owner had started printing ‘defamatory’ material against the United Progressive Alliance (UPA) central government on food bills.
> 
> ...



Source:
Midday


OMG OMG


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

Look at that cabinet, its got two rear exhaust fan ports. rare thing in such local cabinets


----------



## theterminator (Jul 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Look at that *cabinet*, its got two rear exhaust fan ports. rare thing in such local cabinets



oh!! I thought it was an office file .


----------



## theserpent (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## KDroid (Jul 23, 2013)

They've done a big favour to the guy who owns the restaurant... There's nothing like free popularity


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

lol , I saw that bill on Facebook a couple of days ago , posted by someone. I had a intuition about this.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 23, 2013)

KDroid said:


> They've done a big favour to the guy who owns the restaurant... There's nothing like free popularity



yeah, news channels are flooding with it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to Con-Gress Taliban, grow up Pappu.......... lekin maza aa gaya


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

If narebazzi is allowed, then so should be such thing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

ghotala..ghotala...


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 23, 2013)

I remember going to that hotel a few times. Their pav-bhaji was awesome. 
Back on topic, this is ridiculous. At least they could have told the owner to remove that text from future bills rather than showing such bullish behaviour.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol , I saw that bill on Facebook a couple of days ago , posted by someone. I had a intuition about this.




Actually, IIRC, He put that line in bill when AC Restaurants were imposed a new tax. So quite old. Congress reacted quite late


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

Some people are having hard time accepting that fact that their time is over now.
Do whatever you want to stop the defamation , but the truth and result of next year is quite inevitable.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Some people are having hard time accepting that fact that their time is over now.
> Do whatever you want to stop the defamation , but the truth and result of next year is quite inevitable.



you have said lot of things in these two lines..  pappu cant dance sala


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

@rishi; well said 

@rishi; well said


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Some people are having hard time accepting that fact that their time is over now.
> Do whatever you want to stop the defamation , but the truth and result of next year is quite inevitable.



Well I highly doubt that because one thing I have noticed in the last year or so that the public is awesome when it comes to voting. With everyday polls suggesting anti-congress opinion, tv debates filled with scams involving congress leaders, online forums/blogs filled with anti-congress essays/letters/passages/messages, people congregating in every Ramlila maidan to support that 'this country needs another revolution' & whatnot!... What actually happens? Congress comes to power in Uttrakhand, Karnataka, Jharkhand, retains Manipur, now there's speculation of Congress-JD(U) alliance in Bihar, SP/BSP give outside support to Congress... Congress is the most powerful party of India & if any other party actually comes to power then we have seen what happened in the past. If people have so much problem with this party, why don't they go outside & vote against it?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Well I highly doubt that because one thing I have noticed in the last year or so that the public is awesome when it comes to voting. With everyday polls suggesting anti-congress opinion, tv debates filled with scams involving congress leaders, online forums/blogs filled with anti-congress essays/letters/passages/messages, people congregating in every Ramlila maidan to support that 'this country needs another revolution' & whatnot!... What actually happens? Congress comes to power in Uttrakhand, Karnataka, Jharkhand, retains Manipur, now there's speculation of Congress-JD(U) alliance in Bihar, SP/BSP give outside support to Congress... Congress is the most powerful party of India & if any other party actually comes to *power then we have seen what happened in the past*. If people have so much problem with this party, why don't they go outside & vote against it?



What happened in the past? NDA came to power in 1998. Ruled for 6 years. In retrospect, NDA seems to be much better than the present-day UPA.

Also, let's see if Congress is able to win even one assembly elections in MP, Rajasthan or Chattisgarh this year  It most probably will even lose Delhi if BJP gets its act together.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

US has 2 party democracy so they get two options. We have multi party democracy but we don't have even half an option. Vote for evil or the big brother of evil *sigh*


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

KDroid said:


> What happened in the past? NDA came to power in 1998. Ruled for 6 years. In retrospect, NDA seems to be much better than the present-day UPA.


Compare that with Congress ruling since Independence. There was this hype of third-front & janata party....we all saw what happened & that hype is renewing again but will not affect since the regional parties have nothing in common. If NDA rule was much better than why it was voted out of power & why Congress again won in 2009? Whatever happens in 2014 will not change the equation because if by some miracle BJP does come to power then it will be highly unlikely that it will sustain given the internal mahabharata of the party.



KDroid said:


> Also, let's see if Congress is able to win even one assembly elections in MP, Rajasthan or Chattisgarh this year  It most probably will even lose Delhi if BJP gets its act together.



Already BJP has suffered much damage with the Advani-Modi spat & with Rajnath Singh's covert PM ambitions , god knows what will happen with the BJP .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't criticize congress , they are in work training ...after 2014 election when they will be ousted  from power ..this will be their main job


----------



## theterminator (Jul 24, 2013)

Yeah, a tsunami is going to come in 2014 & will dismantle Congress for good. Then we'll have a new govt for, may be, 1 or 2 or a full term...but by the end of that comments will pour onto the Internet that 'we need another revolution'  .


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Don't criticize congress , they are in work training ...after 2014 election when they will be ousted  from power ..this will be their main job






theterminator said:


> Well I highly doubt that because one thing I have noticed in the last year or so that the public is awesome when it comes to voting. With everyday polls suggesting anti-congress opinion, tv debates filled with scams involving congress leaders, online forums/blogs filled with anti-congress essays/letters/passages/messages, people congregating in every Ramlila maidan to support that 'this country needs another revolution' & whatnot!... What actually happens? Congress comes to power in Uttrakhand, Karnataka, Jharkhand, retains Manipur, now there's speculation of Congress-JD(U) alliance in Bihar, SP/BSP give outside support to Congress... Congress is the most powerful party of India & if any other party actually comes to power then we have seen what happened in the past. If people have so much problem with this party, why don't they go outside & vote against it?


The reason why I am saying that it's end of regime for con-grash is because of certain facts :
1.Con-grash is too much abused on the social media for corruption and rise in cost-of-living.
2.OfCourse ,their pappu can't dance sala...
3.The most important factor implying that their dominance will be crushed in 2014Elec , is presence of NaMo. Even the Con-grash is scared of him , and not his party.
4.When it comes to voting for PM , majority of people will vote in the name of NaMo and not their local leaders.
5.Con-Grash has pissed off almost every mango-people , except their Vote-banks.
6.A majority of their close-pals and brethrens are parting from th'm because they don't like eating Italian Pasta daily.

Although , I am not saying that Bee-Jay-Pi will dominate and win , but I am certain con-grash will not hold good for sure.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 25, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The reason why I am saying that it's end of regime for con-grash is because of certain facts :
> 1.Con-grash is too much abused on the social media for corruption and rise in cost-of-living.
> 2.OfCourse ,their pappu can't dance sala...
> 3.The most important factor implying that their dominance will be crushed in 2014Elec , is presence of NaMo. Even the Con-grash is scared of him , and not his party.
> ...



Hope that people who criticize congress especially on the web , go out & actually vote because they didn't do that in recent assembly polls which brought congress to power.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Hope that people who criticize congress especially on the web , go out & actually vote because they didn't do that in recent assembly polls which brought congress to power.


I hope those netizens do vote this time , specially because Bee-jay-Pi is throwing a lot of money for social media publicity.
IMO , it's the remotely located voters(like villages) who are unaware of social media and development, should be a bigger concern for Be-jay-Pi , mostly because they are not influenced by the anti-kong thing going on these days.

Well this time , Con-gras has made a lot of enemies including , Mr.KayzriWal's party and the people under influence of Anna , Keeran Bedi , and others.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 25, 2013)

Isn't everyone thinking Kezriwal & Co. are covert congress ops?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 25, 2013)

india became Nuclear power in regime of BJP, Indian army fought with coward MF Jihadis in Kargil and won, and listen when NaMo speaks, he never talks about religion or beg vote in the name of religion, yesterday he was live on a news channel he was talking about how we can improve our economics - he talked about simple things like manufacturing more and selling outside world, India has become only market......... well there was more he talked

the things is that Con-gress is financing more in Media to show him in a bad light, and this actually helping him

look how China and other small nations are treating India.... we dont show respect to our self...


----------

